# $3 pajamas from WalMart!



## Cute Chloe

I finally found pajamas that fit my little 4 pound puppy.

I found these $3 "preemie" pajamas in the baby clothes section
and they fit Chloe perfectly !

:biggrin: 




















And here she is without the pajama...


----------



## jenniferhope423

Those pj's are adorable on her :wub:


----------



## njdrake

Chloe is seriously cute!!! :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish

That is just too cute for words. :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy

OMG, I love them! The little bunny feet are too cute!


----------



## nostresstoday

Chloe is so sweet in her PJ's :wub: . I love the bunny feet.

MiLley lets me hold her just like you're holding Chloe. AHHHHH :heart: 
It amazed me when she let me do it. What dog let's you cradle them????? I'm always in wonderment when MiLey does something then I'll look on this web site and see another maltese doing the same thing. 

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## sophie

She is just too cute!!! Annie loves for me to hold her like a baby on her back - she loves to sleep like that. Sophie on the other hand freaks out if I so much as think of trying to put her on her back - unless she's laying in the middle of the floor hoping someone will pass by and give her a random belly rub. lol

Linda


----------



## The A Team

Those jammies look adorable. Chloe is adorable. :wub: 

Funny, out of all my dogs, Tinker is the only one who lets me hold him upside down like that...in fact if I put him on my lap, he actually falls backwards on purpose.... :wacko1:  ...he's so silly. The malts wouldn't be caught dead in such a vulnerable position! :shocked:


----------



## thinkpink

Oh my goodness, if that's not cute then I don't know what is!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Chloe is like a little stuffed animal in those first two pics. She does not look real......just a babydoll!!! I love her in her new jammies!!! Too cute for words~~~~ :heart: :yes: :heart:


----------



## Maglily

Soooo sweet! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 6 2010, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892898


> Those jammies look adorable. Chloe is adorable. :wub:
> 
> Funny, out of all my dogs, Tinker is the only one who lets me hold him upside down like that...*in fact if I put him on my lap, he actually falls backwards on purpose*.... :wacko1:  ...he's so silly. The malts wouldn't be caught dead in such a vulnerable position! :shocked:[/B]


My yorkie used to do that also.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG that is sooo cute! :biggrin:


----------



## maltemom09

OMG! She is just adorable! Love her little jammies .... what a good idea (baby clothes). Bailey's tail is just a waggin 

www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/1266903769/gallery_11498_2006_295224.jpg


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Mar 5 2010, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892838


> [/B]


*just died from cuteness overload* .... she is just like a baby ... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

Absolutely adorable, just about the cutest thing I've ever seen.What a little dollbaby. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I want those jammies, but they have to have baby Chloe in them :wub: sooooo cute, they fit her perfect. Can she walk in them?


----------



## lovesophie

ROFL!!! :HistericalSmiley:

What hysterical, but adorable, pictures! :wub::wub: Chloe's body definitely looks like a little human baby's. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## drclee

Those are the cutest pictures ever! At first I really thought she was a stuffed doll! My Jill LOVES it when I hold her like that, but Jack would NEVER let me do that to him!!!


----------



## chichi

Yes at first glance I thought Chloe was a stuffed doggie.Toooooooo cute!!:biggrin:


----------



## heartmadeforyou

*Awwwww....*

I'm on cute overload! :Cute Malt:


----------



## donnad

That is the most adorable picture!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

precious!!!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Thank you for all the responses!

Chloe is simply unique. I have never seen a puppy that allows herself
to be cradled like a human infant. I think she actually believes she is
a real baby...LOL!


----------



## Snowbody

:smheat:That is just the cutest thing. You could really freak some people out who are expecting to see a human baby girl in them :w00t: She's just precious. My yorkie would gladly let me carry him around like that. Tyler, not so much. He will flip himself around like a gymnast if I even hint at turning him over :smhelp: (except his self induced belly rub stances.):HistericalSmiley: In fact if he's standing he lifts his leg (thankfully doesn't decide to pee) so I can get under his tummy. He's so funny.:blush:


----------



## gibbert

*GASP*
*SQUEAL*
*SWOON*
*THUD*
awwwww! I am perfectly smitten! that little cutie-patootie in her PJs is absolutely one of the cutest things I've ever experienced. *sigh*
Cute Chloe, indeed.


----------



## Canada

I secretly think that she is even cuter than a human baby! :wub:
I love the bunny feet, so adorable!
Coco isn't keen on cradling, but Paris LOVES it! She even tilts her head backwards and gets a super relaxed look on her face.
Chloe is so precious, can someone please clone her for me?! :biggrin:


----------

